# Please help out a newb



## anon (31/5/16)

Hey guys...
I started vaping yesterday on a twisp aero with some of their brand e juice.
I was wondering what is a good e juice for tricks like O's and stuff and where can i get it?


----------



## shaunnadan (31/5/16)

For tricks you need a thicker juice (higher vg ratio) this helps with a more dense vape. you may want to consider ugrading your mod to something with a bit more power than a twisp aero though.

Check out @Sir Vape in durban for assistance with juice and gear

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## anon (31/5/16)

shaunnadan said:


> For tricks you need a thicker juice (higher vg ratio) this helps with a more dense vape. you may want to consider ugrading your mod to something with a bit more power than a twisp aero though.
> 
> Check out @Sir Vape in durban for assistance with juice and gear


okay so i can only use twisp flavours in their mods???


----------



## Migs (31/5/16)

No man, any juice will work with the twisp as long as you dont run a MAX VG juice, which will wick difficult, I suggest to try a 70/30 mix in there, what do you like to vape, what flavour profiles then I can suggest something. But like @shaunnadan says if you want thick dense clouds you will need more power and pref a RDA aka dripper.


----------



## anon (31/5/16)

shaunnadan said:


> For tricks you need a thicker juice (higher vg ratio) this helps with a more dense vape. you may want to consider ugrading your mod to something with a bit more power than a twisp aero though.
> 
> Check out @Sir Vape in durban for assistance with juice and gear


would you say this is better than the twisp aero 
*4ml Eleaf Pico Mini 75w Kit Edition*


----------



## Migs (31/5/16)

Not sure if Twisp staff tell their customers to only use Twisp liquid since I hear this all the time from other people using Twisp devices, "nah bro I do not want to try your juice, it will break my twisp" , what a load of crap to trick people just to buy their stuff.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silent Echo (31/5/16)

anon said:


> would you say this is better than the twisp aero
> *4ml Eleaf Pico Mini 75w Kit Edition*



That's a great piece of kit and definitely better than the aero. You will have the advantage of variable wattage and can play around with temperature control.


----------



## shaunnadan (31/5/16)

Almost anything is better than a twisp aero, lol 

The pico is a great little device and is highly rated.

If your looking at it purely for serious tricks then perhaps you should look at getting a spare I just2 tank as well. This will give you more airflow than the standard tank without breaking the bank


----------



## anon (1/6/16)

Migs said:


> No man, any juice will work with the twisp as long as you dont run a MAX VG juice, which will wick difficult, I suggest to try a 70/30 mix in there, what do you like to vape, what flavour profiles then I can suggest something. But like @shaunnadan says if you want thick dense clouds you will need more power and pref a RDA aka dripper.


would you say this is better than the twisp aero 
*4ml Eleaf Pico Mini 75w Kit Edition*


----------



## anon (1/6/16)

Silent Echo said:


> That's a great piece of kit and definitely better than the aero. You will have the advantage of variable wattage and can play around with temperature control.


so you would recomend this http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/starter-kits/products/new-4ml-eleaf-pico-mini-75w-kit-edition


----------



## anon (1/6/16)

shaunnadan said:


> Almost anything is better than a twisp aero, lol
> 
> The pico is a great little device and is highly rated.
> 
> If your looking at it purely for serious tricks then perhaps you should look at getting a spare I just2 tank as well. This will give you more airflow than the standard tank without breaking the bank


where can i get the I just2 tank


----------



## gertvanjoe (1/6/16)

Well my 2c. Before jumping on the bigger better band, first get to know your style, what types of flavours you like and all. You said yourself that you only had the Aero for 24 hours. Try some of our wonderful mixologists juices and take it from there. When you really feel the need, feel free to upgrade.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## gertvanjoe (1/6/16)

It will shock you to learn that I am currently vaping on an Istick 30W with a 1 ohm coil


----------



## anon (1/6/16)

shaunnadan said:


> Almost anything is better than a twisp aero, lol
> 
> The pico is a great little device and is highly rated.
> 
> If your looking at it purely for serious tricks then perhaps you should look at getting a spare I just2 tank as well. This will give you more airflow than the standard tank without breaking the bank


what would you say is better the 
*ELEAF IJUST 2 KIT or the 
***NEW*** 4ml Eleaf Pico Mini 75w Kit Edition*


----------



## shaunnadan (1/6/16)

anon said:


> what would you say is better the
> *ELEAF IJUST 2 KIT or the *
> ****NEW*** 4ml Eleaf Pico Mini 75w Kit Edition*



Side by side the Pico is better . Has variable wattage and more power range. The only thing is that tank is a bit "tame" 

But the ijust tank alone is remarkable! I've seen a lot of guys use that guy on high end mods and it just works !


----------



## shaunnadan (1/6/16)

For clouds and tricks you need : 

Power at least 35w plus
Tank that can handle thicker juice (higher vg the better) 
Airflow ! Pref something that you can adjust so that your not coughing when you trying to pop the circles out


Just like the combustion engine having more air, spark and fuel will give you a bigger bang! The same can be said for vaping . Lol


----------



## YeOldeOke (1/6/16)

One thing you should keep in mind is that the higher you go in power and more clouds the more juice you will be going through.

Sometimes the new high-power tanks remind me of the V8 I used to drive many moons ago. It was gut-wrenching watching the fuel gauge dropping like a stone. 

I see the new Smok tank is aptly named V8.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shaunnadan (1/6/16)

Shaunnadan's fun fact  

Airflow makes a huge difference to doing tricks . While the key component is having a lot of dense vapor for nice thick rings, having too much can be an issue

If I use a simple 50w build on my griffin I can pop my jaw and push out nice clean circles all day long. 

Jump over to a 80w build on the tornado and I have just too much vapour it can't be controlled !!! The only thing I can do is to cough them out and it's not as clean (I blame poor technique on my part) 

If I adjust the airflow to about 50% then I can take longer hits and control it much easier to do a combo of rings, bends and another ring to finish it off

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (1/6/16)

shaunnadan said:


> The only thing I can do is to cough them out



Sounds like fun.


----------



## anon (1/6/16)

shaunnadan said:


> Shaunnadan's fun fact
> 
> Airflow makes a huge difference to doing tricks . While the key component is having a lot of dense vapor for nice thick rings, having too much can be an issue
> 
> ...


okay where can i get the I just2 tank


----------



## shaunnadan (1/6/16)

anon said:


> okay where can i get the I just2 tank


http://www.vapeking.co.za/#/product/1071


----------



## Lord Vetinari (1/6/16)

Man a day on a Twisp and fellas already pushing you into cloud chasing sheesh. You DONT NEED CLOUDS FOR TRICKS. Matter of fact practicing on a hot build will floor you. 

Practicing tricks will help keep you off the cigs. This was your goal right, to stop cigs? 

Ignore the competitive clouding. It is an expensive hobby. GROW out if your setup naturally.

This is a cessation activity not a competitive sport even though many are treating it as a sport. It isnt.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (1/6/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Man a day on a Twisp and fellas already pushing you into cloud chasing sheesh. You DONT NEED CLOUDS FOR TRICKS. Matter of fact practicing on a hot build will floor you.
> 
> Practicing tricks will help keep you off the cigs. This was your goal right, to stop cigs?
> 
> ...



You should up your nic. 

But I agree with you. From a Twisp to a Tornado in a few posts is looking for trouble.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (1/6/16)

My only advice is watch your nicotine content with blowing big clouds and practicing tricks (as I assume you'll be inhaling alot). You'll want low nic content or no nic content to mess around with tricks etc.

Twisp juices are higher in nicotine and if you bought your twisp with the intent to quit, you may find a few withdrawl symptoms on the lower nic or no nic juices that you'll ideally be using with large clouds and tricks.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Lord Vetinari (1/6/16)

Feliks Karp said:


> My only advice is watch your nicotine content with blowing big clouds and practicing tricks (as I assume you'll be inhaling alot). You'll want low nic content or no nic content to mess around with tricks etc.
> 
> Twisp juices are higher in nicotine and if you bought your twisp with the intent to quit, you may find a few withdrawl symptoms on the lower nic or no nic juices that you'll ideally be using with large clouds and tricks.


AGREED. My first session practicing O's was with 6mg juice in a Subtank Nano fired at 22 watts. A meek vape by many standards. I had to plop back on the couch after the third go. Head spinning vaped out to the max lol...

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## JoeBlowsClouds (3/6/16)

Tricks also depend on you and how much you smoked prior.
Technique is key in this.


----------



## JoeBlowsClouds (3/6/16)

Practice with your twisp and once you've mastered it on that get something bigger and better

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JoeBlowsClouds (3/6/16)

Like dating after a long term break up. 
Start with a 5 build your way up to a 10. Sorry for being a **** and spreading it over three posts


----------



## ddk1979 (12/6/16)

shaunnadan said:


> Tank that can handle thicker juice (higher vg the better)


.
.
Hi. I'm a complete noobie so sorry in advance for silly questions. I'm still trying to understand all this vaping stuff.
.
1. Does the tank itself make any difference (or is it just the coil as I've come to understand) ?
2. Or are there tanks that are specifically built to handle the increased power (and heat ?) needed to vape high VG ?
.
.


----------



## GreenyZA (12/6/16)

ddk1979 said:


> .
> .
> Hi. I'm a complete noobie so sorry in advance for silly questions. I'm still trying to understand all this vaping stuff.
> .
> ...



I'll try and keep it short although neither of the two questions really have short answers.
1. The tank does make a difference. Some tanks have a lot of airflow whick is generally needed for bigger clouds. Other tanks are made to have very restricted airflow. Coils also make a difference since the larger the surface area of the coil, the more juice gets vaporised, producing more vapour.

2. High VG juice does not need more power. The higher the amount of VG in a juice, the thicker the juice is. Thicker juice needs bigger openings in the tank to wick through effectively when you chase clouds since more juice gets vaporised with every hit you take. If too little juice can get though the wicking holes of the tank to the coil, you get dry hits. Wicking material also plays a part since different cottons wicks at different speeds and performs differently at different tempratures. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (13/6/16)

GreenyZA said:


> I'll try and keep it short although neither of the two questions really have short answers.
> 1. The tank does make a difference. Some tanks have a lot of airflow which is generally needed for bigger clouds. Other tanks are made to have very restricted airflow. Coils also make a difference since the larger the surface area of the coil, the more juice gets vaporised, producing more vapour.
> 
> 2. High VG juice does not need more power. The higher the amount of VG in a juice, the thicker the juice is. Thicker juice needs bigger openings in the tank to wick through effectively when you chase clouds since more juice gets vaporised with every hit you take. If too little juice can get though the wicking holes of the tank to the coil, you get dry hits. Wicking material also plays a part since different cottons wicks at different speeds and performs differently at different tempratures.
> ...


.
.
And my understanding just keeps growing - Thanks.
.
I've read a bit about all those factors (airflow, coils, openings, etc.) and you just tied it together for me in a short summary.
.
.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

